# Need help choosing Sense ROM



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Been on Thundershed for a while and I find myself missing Sense. A lot of the features were good and the look and feel is nice. My.problem is Sense tends to be super slow. So if some other Sense users could weigh in I'd appreciate the help. Does anyone know of a Sense ROM that has good battery life and as little lag as possible? Features aren't at the top of my list. Sense 3.0 is what I'd like (love the lock ring)


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been running bamf forever 1.11 for months.. tried other roms but none measured up.


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the iKream sense Tom's myself with at least one of his mods installed and you can just copy an htclockscreen.apk (lock ring) into the system app folder and bam! sense lock.ring lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teddyastuffed (Feb 22, 2012)

im a huge fan of stock sense 2.1, seems like all the times i get flash crazy with new roms, i always come back to stock sense. i personally like the new gsb 3.3 on .19 build as it is a true stock sense but deodexed and debloated, and as far as the lag (same reason i always switch thinking i want something faster lol) i just use IMO's lean kernel w/ normal settings which ramps up the max freq to 1.4ghz. makes sense lag very little or not at all. depends on wat ur looking for as far as lag is concerned. i tried iKream too but it was a bit too modded for my liking, great rom tho otherwise. infected is great too if u wanna try sense 3.5, but it definitely lags more than any 2.1 rom ive tried. not bad to the point where u wanna kill urself, but its noticeable for sure. i didnt really play around with it too long tho so dont take my word for it!!

and honestly, id say just try a few of them and see which one u like. theres plenty of different kernels out there to make each and every rom perform quite differently too, u dont need to stay on any stock or custom kernel on ANY rom if lag is a concern for u. just dive in  thats the beauty of android


----------



## bucsfanbryan (Dec 22, 2011)

audinutt said:


> I have been running bamf forever 1.11 for months.. tried other roms but none measured up.


Can you link a download for this rom? I can't find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do yourself a huge favor and try skyraider 1.3. I've tried EVERY thunderbolt rom, literally, and no sense rom we have has the customization, battery life, or stability of skyraider. Older base, but well worth trying if you haven't.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

iKream ROMs are amazing, basically as fast as AOSP...been a while since I ran SkyRaider, I have a petpeeve about running older ROMs though I guess I just like knowing I am running something new and updated...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

best way is to just flash many different rooms. What one person likes another doesn't. That's the fun of being rooted. Becoming a flash addict. Lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

Been running Bullydesensed V1.6 for a few weeks and have zero issues.


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

teddyastuffed said:


> im a huge fan of stock sense 2.1, seems like all the times i get flash crazy with new roms, i always come back to stock sense. i personally like the new gsb 3.3 on .19 build as it is a true stock sense but deodexed and debloated, and as far as the lag (same reason i always switch thinking i want something faster lol) i just use IMO's lean kernel w/ normal settings which ramps up the max freq to 1.4ghz. makes sense lag very little or not at all. depends on wat ur looking for as far as lag is concerned.


I've tried IMO's kernal a couple of times, now, and have had terrible battery life. However, I love that lack of lag. (Running in normal mode and extreme.). How has batt been for you? 
Any thoughts on other kernals?

edit: That is running GSB 3.3b and prior.

courtesy of my rooted Thunderbolt


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

dcjamies said:


> I've tried IMO's kernal a couple of times, now, and have had terrible battery life. However, I love that lack of lag. (Running in normal mode and extreme.). How has batt been for you?
> Any thoughts on other kernals?
> 
> edit: That is running GSB 3.3b and prior.
> ...


That's weird usually IMO's Lean Kernel is one of the best for battery life...I get good battery life on it


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Go with Killssense. Its fast, has great battery life and is customizable as hell.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Imo battery life seems to be a hit and miss for people using them.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> best way is to just flash many different rooms. What one person likes another doesn't. That's the fun of being rooted. Becoming a flash addict. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 Perfectly put, and while flashing you may also like a old theory rom or a newer buffoGT rom which is one in the same for the most part.


----------



## bigsherm27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just went back to sense today after a few months of aosp (CM7), flashed infected and I really missed the look of sense but holy cow I forgot how slow they are.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

bigsherm27 said:


> I just went back to sense today after a few months of aosp (CM7), flashed infected and I really missed the look of sense but holy cow I forgot how slow they are.


Infected is a lot slower than most Sense ROMs, but yea I stick to AOSP Thundershed


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

if you run an iKream rom there just as fast and smooth as any aosp out there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

I would really recommend Gingeritis 3d. Sense 3.0 but fast, good customization and fantastic battery life running the stock kernel (ziggy). I would say thats my number one recommendation. I am evaluating Eternity (sense 3.5) to see if i can stand the shorter battery life. Im a sucker for the enhanced look of sense 3.5 and the newer widget selection.

Ive tried bamf roms (great!) including forever and skyraider but nothing gives the performance of Gingeritis.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

TBoltClint said:


> I would really recommend Gingeritis 3d. Sense 3.0 but fast, good customization and fantastic battery life running the stock kernel (ziggy). I would say thats my number one recommendation. I am evaluating Eternity (sense 3.5) to see if i can stand the shorter battery life. Im a sucker for the enhanced look of sense 3.5 and the newer widget selection.
> 
> Ive tried bamf roms (great!) including forever and skyraider but nothing gives the performance of Gingeritis.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Gingeritis 3D, really? I used to run it and under About Phone, it does not state it's a Sense 3.0 rom (2.x or something).
It's been a while since I ran it, maybe things have changed so you might need to correct me. I also hated the answer call bug.
Have things been updated or the prior stated bugs have been fixed? It truly was a great rom with great battery life except for the bugs.
I currently run Bamf Forever and always find myself going back to it no matter what rom I try.
I really prefer Sense 3.0 so good insight given by everyone replying to this topic.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

bigsherm27 said:


> I just went back to sense today after a few months of aosp (CM7), flashed infected and I really missed the look of sense but holy cow I forgot how slow they are.


Lol

I just flashed that yesterday too but I couldn't keep it. It was painfully slow.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Why don't you try MR4 based ROMs - those are Sense 3.0. I ran the stock rooted version for a month or so, and liked it. It is not slow and has good battery life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

Rootz76 said:


> Gingeritis 3D, really? I used to run it and under About Phone, it does not state it's a Sense 3.0 rom (2.x or something).
> It's been a while since I ran it, maybe things have changed so you might need to correct me. I also hated the answer call bug.
> Have things been updated or the prior stated bugs have been fixed? It truly was a great rom with great battery life except for the bugs.
> I currently run Bamf Forever and always find myself going back to it no matter what rom I try.
> I really prefer Sense 3.0 so good insight given by everyone replying to this topic.


You're absolutely right about the call answer bug. It was a problem but I found something called Called Answer HD which fixed the problem. It took over the whole process of answering the call and solved the problem. It IS Sense 3.0 though. Chingy made skins for this version which ONLY work with Sense 3.0. Other than the call answer bug (fixed by call answer HD), I didn't notice any other bugs.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say that while I'm not really a Sense fan, Skyraider Zeus is a really nice rom. I'm running it along with LeanKernel oc'd to 1.222 ghz. It's smooth and speedy. As long as battery life is good this might be the perfect Sense rom. Just flashed last night so I'll find out about that in the next few days.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

if you guys like sense 3, I would try bamf forever 1.11 or skyraider, both have sense 3 elements and have a native answer to the call answer bug. in skyraider, it's a painless user edit to build prop to use sense 2.1 call answer screen, in bamf forever, there's a flashable zip for 2.1 answer. not trying to plug bamf, but they make great roms and I personally hate having to use a third party app just to answer calls. just my opinion.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

My girlfriend is on thunderstick now and the built in tether is only 3g which kind of sucks. What sense rom would you recommend that has built in tether and tethers at 4g? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

otter said:


> My girlfriend is on thunderstick now and the built in tether is only 3g which kind of sucks. What sense rom would you recommend that has built in tether and tethers at 4g? Thanks in advance.


I'm running Bamf Forever 1.11 and it doesn't have a built-in tether but the free app WiFi Tether in the market is AWESOME!
Works excellent with 4G too, especially when you have unlimited data...I just ask to please not abuse it and kill it for the rest of us.
If Big Red gets suspicious and comes calling which I doubt they will, just say you're on YouTube alot. LOL


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rootz76 said:


> I'm running Bamf Forever 1.11 and it doesn't have a built-in tether but the free app WiFi Tether in the market is AWESOME!
> Works excellent with 4G too, especially when you have unlimited data...I just ask to please not abuse it and kill it for the rest of us.
> If Big Red gets suspicious and comes calling which I doubt they will, just say you're on YouTube alot. LOL


They've been suspicious. They realize the money in overage charges they can make on abusers already and are trying to give us unlimited users their shared plan fix.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

otter said:


> My girlfriend is on thunderstick now


TMI

Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

frellingfrakker said:


> TMI
> 
> Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


Hahahaha! Nice.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> They've been suspicious. They realize the money in overage charges they can make on abusers already and are trying to give us unlimited users their shared plan fix.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Interesting! For now on it's either save money to buy new phones at full price or just buy used phones.
I guess that will be a temporary work around from upgrading/changing my plan for a while.
Hopefully my wife won't want to upgrade her silly iPhone anytime soon and ruin our all unlimited plan.
I love my Thunderbolt and there's no other phone right now I would upgrade for.
The only phone that sort of catches my eye is the Galaxy Nexus. (might look into buying a used one)


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

frellingfrakker said:


> TMI
> 
> Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


Dude that is HILARIOUS!


----------

